# Classic Cable knit pillow cover



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

Hope I'm not boring you with my cables and pillow covers!
I am working on some different patterns, but these are my first love!

Inspired by a "preppy" sweater, I just had to turn this classic design into a pillow cover. It measures 18"x18" and is knit in worsted yarn. Available on Etsy and Ravelry for $4.95

http://www.etsy.com/listing/128802841/pdf-knitting-pattern-classic-cable-18?ref=shop_home_active

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/classic-cable-18x18-pillow-cover


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous work! Love your cable work.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful patterns are never boring! Keep posting!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Cables are never boring and nor are your designs. A lovely pillow cover


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

The more cables the better! I love them on everything... Beautiful work, congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful work,such perfect neat cables.


----------

